# for what it's worth...



## oxi (Oct 17, 2009)

So I was hooked up by Wiredsport (THANKS!!) last season with some Technine MFM Pro bindings, I think they're 08/09 models. Have to be honest.. heard some pretty bad things about them and had a very good deal on some Ride SPIs so I bought those and never used the MFMs. Sorry Wiredsport!! Anyway, decided to actually try them out today and write this review about them.

Initial impressions on the bindings are that they are heavy! Don't have a scale or anything, so can't compare but they certainly feel heavier than the SPIs.. and the look and feel very bulky as well. Setting them up was pretty straightforward, and these are definitely adjustable bindings.. almost everything can be adjusted.

Now onto the riding... strapping in, the ratchets suck. Not very smooth sliding the ratchets in and out, just seemed to lock up a lot when you didn't want it to. The straps themselves weren't too bad though, didn't have any pressure points at all. I only rode them in the park and they felt responsive enough, and they were softer than the SPIs.

Overall.. can't really complain because these were completely free. Big shoutout to Wiredsport. But honestly I don't think I'll really ride these again, going to put my SPIs on the park board until I can afford some new bindings. As a binding to start on, and if you can get a good deal on them.. these are ok.. but I'd say definitely spend an extra few for a better set.


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

my roommate had a pair of MFM's from the same year, and i used them for a day because they looked so gangster. had nothing but problems with them. the screws (with the funny flip up thing to turn the screw) securing the tipcap to the strap would not stay torqued and had to be replaced with a standard phillips screw only for the tipcap threads to strip out after a few runs. also, the ratchets stripped when i tightened the bindings.


----------

